# 8dpo like me anyone?



## NT123

Hi ladies, I had a mmc at 9 weeks 6 days ( discovered at 11 weeks) in march and now TTC again for first time. I'm 8 dpo, got occasional shooting pains thru breasts, constant dull pain in lower abdomen, constant need to pee, constipated and gassy, do wonder if I have uti or I'm pg, don't want to hope but can't help it! Anyone else feeling similar?


----------



## NT123

Bump


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. 

I am 8 or 9 dpo today. AF is due on Tuesday. I started feeling minor cramps and some ovary pain today. I also had slight nausea on and off. However, I have had all these symptoms in previous months so I'm chalking them down as regular symptoms. A couple days ago I though I might have a UTI or an infection but I'm not sure now. I'm ready for thsi cycle to end but I like I said, no signs that are out of the ordinary. But we'll see.

Baby dust to you!


----------



## lynneywings

Hi there, sorry to hear about your loss. I miscarried in Jan at 9+2 (found out at 11+2). This is my 4th cycle ttc, am getting sooooo fed up, just want a baby so badly. I am currently 8dpo, I had stabbing pains 6dpo currently feel a bit crampy. When are you going to test?


----------



## Storm7

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your losses. I miscarried in March at 12 weeks and think this is my first normal cycle since then. I too am 8DPO, feeling a little nauseous and have had some cramping and spotting over the last couple of days. Keeping everything crossed. Not sure when to test but hoping to hold out till early next week. Or maybe I will cave on Sunday.... Who knows!

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## NT123

Hi ladies, af should be due about Tuesday so I'm a few days off being late, got tingly boobs, sore tummy for nearly a week now like a uti but no other symptoms associated with a uti, bit giddy, heartburn and started having Wierd dreams, no idea if I am pg or not but terrified of either result in equal amounts! Won't test until tomorrow probably and will keep resting until af arrives.


----------



## Storm7

So I caved today (8dpo) and tested - BFP! Think my dates are probably out as I haven't been charting just going by the average 14 day rule. I tested using a FRER now just hoping it sticks and isn't a chemical. 

I hope you all get good news soon x


----------



## stpierrecog

NT123 said:


> Hi ladies, I had a mmc at 9 weeks 6 days ( discovered at 11 weeks) in march and now TTC again for first time. I'm 8 dpo, got occasional shooting pains thru breasts, constant dull pain in lower abdomen, constant need to pee, constipated and gassy, do wonder if I have uti or I'm pg, don't want to hope but can't help it! Anyone else feeling similar?

Same boat, about 8-9dpo. Tested with OPK so I am certain of dpo days. Only symptom I have is horrible ongoing headaches and dizziness. I am not sure if the heat from Texas is what is making me feel so bad or what? I miscarried around 2/26/12 at around 9 weeks. 

I wonder if anyone else has had ongoing headaches since ovulation. Looking up and down at paper and the computer at work are a killer. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## lynneywings

Congrats storm, I hope its a sticky one. I caved today 9dpo, BFN. Feel fed up, this is our 5th month of trying. I conceived my son first month of trying and also the baby I miscarried. Its my due date next month so wanted to get my BFP before then but looks like its not going to happen. Sooo fed up, just been made redundant too, not been the best year so far :(


----------

